# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > थायराइड >  इन संकेतो से आप जान सकते है महिलाओं मे थॉयराइड का खतरा

## Apurv Sharma

थायराइड, मधुमेह व हृदय रोग के बाद बड़ी संख्या में होने वाले रोगों में से एक है, जो की एक गंभीर बात है । इस बीमारी के लक्षणों को ज्*यादा गंभीरता से नहीं लिया जाता क्योंकि ये लक्षण आयु बढऩे के साथ व रजोनिवृत्ति के समय ही पाए जाते हैं। इसी कारण से इस बीमारी के होने का पता नहीं चल पाता।ये तो आप जानते है कि पुरुषों की तुलना में महिलाओं को थायराइड की समस्या ज्यादा होती है। जोकि बढ़ती उम्र के साथ इसके बढ़ने का खतरा भी ज्यादा होता है। अगर आप में थायराइड ग्लैंड अंडरएक्टिव है तो इसके विभिन्न संकेत और लक्षण भी नजर आते हैं।  तो आइए हम आपको महिलाओं में पाये जाने वाले इसके मुख्य लक्षणों के बारें में बताते हैं।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*वजन का बढ़ना :-*थायराइड के कारण रोगियों में मेटाबॉलिज्म की दर धीमी पड़ जाती है। इसका मतलब यह कि आप जो खाना खाती हैं, उसका आपकी एनर्जी की आवश्यकताओं के लिए उचित तरीके से इस्तेमाल नहीं हो पाता है  । परिणामस्वरूप, आपकी बॉडी में फैट का अस्पष्ट जमाव और वजन बढ़ना शुरू हो जाता है।जब थायराइड अंडरएक्टिव होता है तो शरीर को पर्याप्त एनर्जी नहीं मिलती। जिसके कारण लगातार थकान और नींद आती रहती हैं। यहां तक कि किसी भी हल्की-फुल्की फिजिकल एक्टिविटी के बाद भी व्यक्ति बहुत ज्यादा थका हुआ महसूस करता है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*अस्वस्थ बाल, अस्वस्थ आखें एवं  नाखून :-*यह एक सबसे पहला लक्षण है, जो की आसानी से नजर आता है। नाखून पतले और रूखे होने शुरू हो जाते हैं। इससे नाखूनों में दरार आने लगती है और वह जल्दी टूटने लगते हैं। इसके अलावा, नाखूनों में सफेद लाइन भी नजर आने लगती है।इस रोग से पीडि़त कई महिलाओं में आंखों की बीमारियां भी हो जाती हैं जैसे आंखें लाल होना, खुजली होना, आंखों में सूजन आदि।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*शारीरिक आवश्यकताओं में बदलाव होना :-*थायराइड प्रतिकूल रूप से आप की शारीरिक आवश्यकताओं पर भी असर डालता है। कुछ महिलाएं सेक्सुअल इंटरकोर्स या किसी दूसरे फिजिकल इंटीमेसी में बिल्कुल दिलचस्पी नहीं देखती है । समस्या तब और ज्यादा खराब हो जाती है जब उनके अंदर सेक्सुअल एक्टिविटी से घृणा बढ़ जाती है। अंडरएक्टिव थायराइड ग्लैंड अकसर महिलाओं की आवाज़ में भी परिवर्तन लाता है। उनकी आवाज़ पहले से भारी और हार्श हो जाती हैं। जब महिलाएं बात करती हैं तो इरिटेटिंग क्वालिटी और कर्कशपन भी महसूस किया जा सकता है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*अनियमित पीरियड्स :-*इससे महिलाओं में पीरियड्स में अनियमितताएं शुरू हो जाती है। यह पहले की तुलना में लाइटर या हेवियर रूप में हो सकता है। और कई महिलाओं में दो पीरियड्स के इंटरवल में भी अनियमितता शुरू हो जाती है जैसे 28 दिन का साइकिल 40 दिन का बन सकता है।इस रोग से डिप्रेशन की समस्या भी उत्पन्न हो जाती है। एक शोध के अनुसार मानसिक तनाव का संबंध थायराइड हार्मोन्स का कम उत्पादित होना है परंतु डिप्रेशन के रोगी थायराइड परीक्षण नहीं कराते जिससे इस रोग का पता नहीं चल पाता।

थायराइड रोग का पता ब्*लड टेस्*ट से चलता है। अगर आपको भी ये समस्याएं हैं तो डाक्टर से परामर्श करके उचित इलाज कराएं।

----------

